# My herd



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I sold out of my cashmeres and have entered the boer world. We are breeding for 4H market projects. Let me know what you think of some of our herd!

One of our does: Maya 3yr old









Not a great picture, but two doe kids, the paint is Unexpected Blessing (I accidentally bought her on an online auction  ) and the traditional on the right is I'm So Fancy









Another doe kid born this year: Party Hat









Our yearling buck: Moves Like Jagger









Unexpected Blessing from Milligan Livestock









We bred the Grand and Reserve Champion Market Goats at the 2015 Cattlemen's Days in Gunnison, CO









Our newest buck: The Gambler



























I have 9 does I bred this year, 2 bucks, 1 cashmere wether (my nephew fell in love with him), and two baby does. I haven't been able to get pictures of all of my goats yet, but I will slowly get there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

They are reaaly nice. 

I would be interested in hearing the story behind the "accidental online" purchase if you ever get around to telling it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful herd!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

So the story on Unexpected Blessing. 

I watch online sales, particularly on Milligan Ventures. Anyways, I was watching this sale that Milligan Livestock was hosting and there was only one doe in the sale. Her full brother was up to $2100 but only one person had bid on this paint doe. Figuring I would be outbid quickly, as I have been on all the other sales, I put a small bid in (no where near $2100). And then, nobody was bidding on her. Next thing I knew, there was only about 30 min left in the sale and I was still the highest bid on her, and eventually won. I got home and I saw my husband watching the sale too. I asked him if he watched the sale and what he thought of that doe. He was so surprised that she went for so cheap and that he thought about bidding on her but opted not to. I said good thing, because I bought her lol whoops!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

Good thing your husband has good instincts.


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like maya


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't see some of the pictures
The one I can see look very nice though!


----------

